

Amazon Route 53 - The AWS Domain Name Service - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2010/12/amazon-route-53-the-aws-domain-name-service.html

======
smoody
Amazon is kicking some serious cloud-based butt. I don't see how the
competition will catch-up or keep-up. Great work.

------
mmastrac
Managed DNS like this is interesting. We keep a Slicehost account around
because it's DNS manager is top-notch. When the command-line tools get better
for this, it might be a good alternative.

Here's where this will rock: if I could sign up for S3, Route 53 and
Cloudfront, then deploy a site entirely hosted on AWS. Use Route 53 to point
the A records of my domain directly at the Cloudfront distribution and the MX
records at Google Apps. Is this possible?

~~~
tomstuart
Yes, except you have to use CNAMEs (you're meant to point at your
distribution's hostname, not its IP address) so you're out of luck if your
site is foo.com rather than www.foo.com.

~~~
jpcx01
Also, s3 doesnt serve up index.html for folders.

~~~
tomstuart
But S3 doesn't even have "folders"; a bucket is just a mapping from keys
(paths) to values (documents). So if you want a document at /foo/bar, just
store it at the path /foo/bar.

The only special case is the root "folder" (i.e. the empty key), which
CloudFront does now explicitly support: [http://aws.amazon.com/about-
aws/whats-new/2010/08/05/cloudfr...](http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-
new/2010/08/05/cloudfront-adds-default-root-object-capability/).

------
Feynman
Sounds like something Wikileaks should try...err... wait...nevermind. :)

